# Rock Eating!



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

We had an emergency with Jester when he was 3 mos. old where he ate 2 of my dad's high blood pressure pills so the vet had to induce vomiting. The vet noticed 2 small pebbles came up when he was there also so warned us to watch him around rocks and pebbles. It hasn't seemed to be an issue until recently. We have a strip of white decorative stone along one side of our house and lately Jester will go and get one and bring it onto the patio and chew on it! Whenever I have seen him do it I yell "Drop it!" and get it away from him. Today I saw him actually break one up into small pieces! I got all the pieces away from him but now I am wondering if he has done this without me seeing and swallowed some??? How would I know if he has swallowed some? His poops are normal and he hasn't been vomiting. I layed out some wire mesh down the strip of stones hoping that will help teach him to stay away. (He watched me do it and was afraid of the noise it made! Everytime he stuck his nose by it I shook it and said "Leave it!") Is there anything I can spray on that area of the yard to keep him away that would be a deterent but non-toxic?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Do you have an invisible fence? They can put the "fence" around the gardens to keep dogs away.


----------



## ravenchow (Apr 3, 2007)

I think you can buy various sprays that deter animals, but I don't know that they always work. I was watching an episode of E Vets & they had to do surgery on a dog who ate rocks. The owner ended up re-landscaping to get rid of all rocks. I think if your dog ate rocks that didn't pass--they would show the normal sick signs by not eating, throwing up, diarrhea--or not going at all. 

How about sprinkling some type of definite deterrant like hot sauce or pepper? I'd make sure to watch your dog carefully. Good luck!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My sister's GSD used to eat rocks. Not decorative stone, but big rocks! I think if you spray something to keep him away, it will need to be reapplied.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Do you have an invisible fence? They can put the "fence" around the gardens to keep dogs away.


nope...........


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember my grandfather use to have little sticks with paper towels saturated with something - can't remember what - around his garden. I can't remember what it was - maybe amonia. He said it kept the dogs away. Unfortunately he is no longer here to ask.

You might want to "ask Jeeves".


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Cindy,

Are you really attached to those rocks? I love them, but I wonder if there is a product you can pour over them that would bind them together. Of course, once bound, Jester might be eating chucks!

I like the clear lucite look I've seen some bound together with. You would probably know better what the product is. I've thought about making paths in my backyard with them.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Here is a liquid fence:

Animal Repellents - Dog Repellent, Cat Repellent
http://www.boston.com/news/local/ar..._pupils_aide_hurt_in_attack_by_2_rottweilers/


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Cindy,
> 
> Are you really attached to those rocks? I love them, but I wonder if there is a product you can pour over them that would bind them together. Of course, once bound, Jester might be eating chucks!
> 
> I like the clear lucite look I've seen some bound together with. You would probably know better what the product is. I've thought about making paths in my backyard with them.


 
Nice idea but they are actually kind of sparse. Maybe just getting rid of them is the answer.

I have tons of amonia. I use it by the gallon in my blueprint machine but I was afraid of toxicity. Knowing Jester he would like the small and lick it! :doh:


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Here is a liquid fence:
> 
> Animal Repellents - Dog Repellent, Cat Repellent


 
Hmmmm...that looks interesting...says it is all natural. Thanks.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Sampson eats rocks all the time. I have never caught him doing it. He is always supervised outdoors so he must be very sneaky.

The back yard is mostly prairie...weeds, dirt, and about a billion rocks. Also it is about one acre so impossible to try to get the rocks up or spray anything on them.

It upsets me, but I have no idea what to do. Just yesterday he vomited up a bunch. He does this at least once a week. These are pretty good size rocks (almond to walnut size) and he always vomits a bunch.

I just don't know what to do. It is very frustrating!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Putz always chews rocks, sticks, what ever he can get his mouth on outside. So far no problems and I don't think he swallows the rocks, at least I sure hope not.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> Sampson eats rocks all the time. I have never caught him doing it. He is always supervised outdoors so he must be very sneaky.
> 
> The back yard is mostly prairie...weeds, dirt, and about a billion rocks. Also it is about one acre so impossible to try to get the rocks up or spray anything on them.
> 
> ...


 
Oh my goodness!! I thought I had it bad! I've never actually seen Jester throw one up so I'm not really sure if he eats them. I saw an x-ray of a dog on a vet show once and it was filled solid with rocks! They said you could actually feel them on the outside! I also worry about him breaking his teeth because he has chewed the rocks into pieces...uuuggghhh...what are we to do???


----------

